# A bit Server load - Apache output shows garbled(half rendered) images and page layout



## joint (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello,
There are strange things start to happend since two weeks already, i.e.:
-- During just a bit Server load Apache output shows garbled(half rendered) images and messed web page layout also with strange content symbols header strings substituted insted of images etc blah-blah-blah...
*Software:* Web server	Apache/2.2.13 (FreeBSD) DAV/2 PHP/5.2.11 mod_ssl/2.2.13 OpenSSL/0.9.8l
*Hardware:* AMD Dual-Core+5600, 4GbRAM, 2x400Gb HDD:
-- /usr at one full HDD, and the rest OS date at the another HDD.
Just in case -- replaced RAM_modules to new tested pieces.
The Server reboot helps only till the next a bit load comes up.
Also, noticed, that when I make refresh at Munin output the Garbage on live websites hosted replicates faster and more significally.
I'm sure 100% if my issue goes under that bug_report:
http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=49816
Please, let me get some clues of what may cause those problems.


----------



## hexabit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

Some time ago I have similiar a problem, please go to for possible solution:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7352


----------



## joint (Dec 7, 2009)

I appreciate you 'hexabit' for reading my post.
Very starnge issue came up and I don't have a clue where to digg else,
because I've read those messages under the URL you've kindly provided,
but the problem still bother me and my server.
Last night I've tried rebuild Apache, PHP5 & PHP5-Extensions with 'make config' provided by default using this command rescpectivly:
# make deinstall clean && make reinstall clean 
And as I said -- still no joy...
May be you know steps on how to trace down that issue, please?


----------



## joint (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to all who visited this post!
The issue SOLVED after 'portdowngrade' to PHP 5.2.10


----------

